
Disco: running commodity operating systems on scalable multiprocessors (1997) [pdf] - tbyehl
http://research.cs.wisc.edu/areas/os/Qual/papers/disco.pdf
======
tbyehl
Research paper on VMMs by three of the people who later founded VMware.

